# NEW Video!! (clean lol)



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Little video


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Sweet vid!


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice vid man. Looks like a cool place to ride


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!! especially @ 3:45 in


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

that red cat looks awesome.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That was fun to watch!!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sweet !!! thanks for sharing....Muddie49


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

That was a great video in that it showed how much better a law is than a zilla in those conditions. 
the law bit more in those particular situations. it was very apparent.
awsome video.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice vid m8!


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks alot guys...I love to hear all the feed back...now i just gotta fix my blown diff i got from the vid lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

you need to be nice to that mudpro atleast act like your having trouble in a hole or something....quit making it look like your on grass when he is giving it all that mudpro has poor poor zillas but hey i use to have them so i know what it is like.....


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

HA yah lol he gets pretty upset when he turns around and sees me go through without any effort lol


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Dang, as always nice vid, I just wish that I got to ride as much as y'all.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> That was a great video in that it showed how much better a law is than a zilla in those conditions.
> the law bit more in those particular situations. it was very apparent.
> awsome video.


 :agreed: definate difference!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

just be glad there wasnt a bike there with backs you could take out 3 axles and still go same places lol.....jk


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Vid, Looks like yall had a blast


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ive rode with a bike with silverbacks and laws seem to work much better here, altho im thinking about trying some dirty 2s but weill see....I did not break my diff it turns out so thats good and thanks for all the kind words guys.


----------

